# Ruger's latest entry into pocket pistols



## Grenadier (Feb 10, 2008)

Sturm-Ruger hasn't exactly been known for making concealable pistols...  Their P-series pistols, while having ironclad functionality and durability, are also overbuilt, bulky, and heavy, even for the polymer framed ones.  

Even their so-called concealable revolver, the SP-101, tips the scales at closer to 30 ounces, and even more when loaded with 5 rounds of .38 Special ammo.  

This never came to me as a surprise, given Bill Ruger's stance on firearm practicality (remember how he lobbied for the magazine ban and the assault weapons ban?).  

However, now that the old man is gone, and his son is running the show, it seems that they may very well have an entry into the pocket pistol arena, the LCP:

http://www.ruger.com/LCP/Specifications.html

9.4 ounces, unloaded, chambered in the .380 ACP...  Looks awfully like the Kel-Tec P3AT...


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 10, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> Sturm-Ruger hasn't exactly been known for making concealable pistols...  Their P-series pistols, while having ironclad functionality and durability, are also overbuilt, bulky, and heavy, even for the polymer framed ones.
> 
> Even their so-called concealable revolver, the SP-101, tips the scales at closer to 30 ounces, and even more when loaded with 5 rounds of .38 Special ammo.
> 
> ...



I was just thinking that. Living in Kalifornia, I can't get Kel-Tecs no matter how badly I may want one. This Ruger looks like a very worthy substitute! Thanks to Ruger's new management...


----------



## Tames D (Feb 10, 2008)

I like it. Has a nice look to it in the video.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 11, 2008)

According to a couple of guys on another forum who handled one at the SHOT show, the trigger pull sucks (what pocket pistol doesn't though...) and the trigger has a "false-reset."

That said, I am interested in handling one and may even consider picking one up eventually if the reliability is better than the Kel-tecs (which wouldn't take a whole lot...).


----------



## dart68 (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks nice, but why spend money on a 380 when you can get a Kel-Tec in a 9mm that's just as small?


----------



## K31 (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry for the off-topic but I'm mad at Ruger for stopping production of the Old Army. There are plenty of makers of CCW pistols out there. Why Ruger wants to give up a niche market and enter a crowded one is beyond me.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 12, 2008)

K31 said:


> Sorry for the off-topic but I'm mad at Ruger for stopping production of the Old Army. There are plenty of makers of CCW pistols out there. Why Ruger wants to give up a niche market and enter a crowded one is beyond me.


They quit making the Old Army??? what the HELL!?!


----------



## cstanley (Feb 13, 2008)

For a .380 I'll stay with my Beretta.:cheers:


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah...looks like a refined KT. What Ruger should do is come out with a compact version of the new SR9.  That gun is really thin...I think thinner than a 1911. With a 3.5" barrel and smaller grip it would carry REALLY nice.


----------



## K31 (Feb 14, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> They quit making the Old Army??? what the HELL!?!



That's what I've read on several forums and that they say it is "unavailable" on their website. Several auctions of them I've seen also mention that they are no longer made.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 14, 2008)

K31 said:


> That's what I've read on several forums and that they say it is "unavailable" on their website. Several auctions of them I've seen also mention that they are no longer made.


that stinks...AFAIC, they are/were the best black-powder revolver on the market.


----------

